# More SHARKS at High Country Club!!



## travelguy (Nov 28, 2007)

In our last episode of "TravelGuy goes on Holiday", TG and his band of merry cost-per-night scribing monks (along with wife #1) were at the High Country Club Maui condo while hammerhead and great white sharks terrorized the Wailea beaches.  As it turned out, the "terror" was from a sick hammerhead and a great white who mistakenly snacked on the calf of a lolly-gaging tourist floating in some muddy beach water.

Our current episode finds TG & Wife #1 (sans monks due to the writers guild strike) retreating to the safety of the landlocked High Country Club Orlando property at the Villas of ChampionsGate.  But alas, even 50 miles from the ocean, a SHARK stalks TG and crew!!  Oh the horror and the carnage....

Actually, we are keeping company with the Shark, Walrus, Bear (Golden), etc. here at ChampionsGate.  I am not a golfer and know nothing about golf but I do know when the Walrus (Craig Stadler) bumps into me coming out of the Villas.  As fate would have it, we are here during the "Father/Son Challenge at ChampionsGate" which is apparently a pretty big tournament.  The purse is $1Mil and NBC is all over the place and will be broadcasting the whole thing on Saturday and Sunday.  The field includes the Nicholas, Palmer, Norman, Stadler, Trevino, Singh and Love clans along with many others.  Many of these guys are staying at the Villas, which are high-end condos in the four star Omni Resort complex. The High Country Club condo is a beautiful 3 bedroom, 3 bath unit with additional den, living room, dining room and of course, full kitchen.  The building is removed from the Omni and has it's own concierge but also has access to all the amenities of the Omni like 24-hour gourmet room service, etc.  High country Club even hooked us up with free tickets to the tournament for everyone staying with us.  The High Country Club condo is the closest to the Clubhouse and 18th hole grandstands so we may check out this golf thing ... or maybe just hot tub all day!

And how did I not know that this was such a golf Mecca??  The High Country Club condo is literally adjacent to the World Headquarters of arguably the best golf school in the world, The David Leadbetter Golf Academy.  Even I know who this guy is from TV.  There are two Greg Norman (a.k.a. "the shark") designed courses, one a "links" style Scottish course and one a "Carolina" style course.  There is also a lighted, 9-hole par 3 course that is more my speed.  

Anyway, I've devised a new Travelguy Approved definition to go with "Ocean-front" and "Ski-in/Ski-out" ... "Golf-Front"!  This is determined by the ability to throw a golf club head cover from the property and hit a golfer with a handicap of 10 or under on the golf course.  Try it out.  It's harder than it sounds!

Now back to the pool where the only animals are the great gray heron trio that hang out there (Ned, Ted and Fred) or ten minutes up the road to see that rodent, the mouse.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 28, 2007)

hopefully you are submitting resort reviews for all these trips! =)


----------



## saluki (Nov 28, 2007)

Doug-

I'm not sure if I mentioned this before or not but I am available for adoption.

And, I can throw a head cover with the best of them!


----------



## Tedpilot (Nov 28, 2007)

That was great....  I'd love to hear about your other travels...

Ted


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 28, 2007)

travelguy said:


> Anyway, I've devised a new Travelguy Approved definition to go with "Ocean-front" and "Ski-in/Ski-out" ... "Golf-Front"! This is determined by the ability to throw a golf club head cover from the property and hit a golfer with a handicap of 10 or under on the golf course. Try it out. It's harder than it sounds!


 
I love those descriptions....I actually visited HCC La Costa property today and will post a mini-review later.

I was in the HCC Orlando property in Orlando, but it was a ghost town and I was probably the only person in teh building...I wish I was there when all the golfers were there.


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 29, 2007)

Is there as special section of the Reviews for Destination Clubs?

Brian



TUG Improvements! said:


> hopefully you are submitting resort reviews for all these trips! =)


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 29, 2007)

The reviews are mixed in with the other timeshare reviews



pwrshift said:


> Is there as special section of the Reviews for Destination Clubs?
> 
> Brian


----------



## travelguy (Nov 30, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> hopefully you are submitting resort reviews for all these trips! =)



Direct from the High Country Club Villas at ChampionsGate in Orlando ... The *TOP TEN* reasons for the delay in submitting resort reviews:

10. I'm spending my time following David Leadbetter around trying to listen in for golf tips and save the $10,000 per lesson cost.

9. I can't concentrate because Lee Trevino is talking too loud and making jokes on the private driving range below the High Country Club unit's balcony.

8. Curtis Strange is invading my personal space at the Villas private pool while I try to focus and write my review.

7. I can't concentrate on writing the review because I'm distracted by Greg Norman's funny accent.  I keep getting a craving for shrimp on a grill!

6. The Red Bull Girls are distracting me. ('nuff said).

5. The cost-per-night scribing monks keep calling collect and asking if I'm going to bring back Mickey Mouse ears for them.

4. I got lost in the lazy river at the Omni pool complex.

3. I spent my time crashing the free buffets and "swag" tables for the golf legends staying at the Villas during the tournament.

2. I keep looking for the golf club head cover I threw from the High Country Club Villas balcony to test for "Golf-Front".

And finally, the number one reason for the delay in submitting my resort reviews ...

*1.* The Shark ate my review!!


----------



## travelguy (Nov 30, 2007)

saluki said:


> Doug-
> 
> I'm not sure if I mentioned this before or not but I am available for adoption.
> 
> And, I can throw a head cover with the best of them!



Between me and the cost-per-night scribing monks, wife #1 has all the child-like personalities she can handle!   I don't think she's up for additional adoption.

However, I could use a caddy to gather up all those golf club head covers, beach chairs and ski boots that I throw when testing for "Golf-Front", Beach-Front" and "Ski/in-Ski-out" ....


----------



## saluki (Nov 30, 2007)

Classic Top 10 list!

I only wish that I could have been there to start my head-cover-fetching TravelGuy internship!!!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 30, 2007)

travelguy said:


> 6. The Red Bull Girls are distracting me. ('nuff said).
> 
> 3. I spent my time crashing the free buffets and "swag" tables for the golf legends staying at the Villas during the tournament.


 
I will edit your top 10 to my top 2.

There were lots of beautify people at the HCC La Costa property when I was there on Wednesday, but nothing like Orlando.

I will repeat myself...change your screen name to "Lucky Dog"


----------



## travelguy (Dec 2, 2007)

*Final name dropping from High Country Club Orlando*

I am finally back home from our week at the High Country Club Orlando Villas at ChampionsGate property.  We came home to find the place trashed by the cost-per-night scribing monks but that's another story.

The golf tournament got into full swing toward the weekend and it got to the point that you couldn't swing a sand wedge without hitting someone who had won one of the PGA Majors at some point.  The good news is that the Villas put out a huge buffet for the pros each day and the concierge invited us to partake as well (we did).  It seemed like we were the only non-Pros in the Villas and it was not unusual for me to scarf the last shrimp off the buffet before Hale Irwin or Bernard Langer went for it.  For the most part, we avoided the golf event even though High Country Club arranged for free event passes for all of us.

At one point, my wife and I were sitting on the Adirondack chairs in front of the villas with Fuzzy Zoeller and his daughter Gretchen (his teammate for the event) while watching as Greg Norman practiced his swing and gave pointers to his young son on the VIP driving range about 15 yards in front of us.

I also almost tripped over David Duvall's golf bag on the last day as he left it leaning by the front door of the Villas during a buffet break during the tournament.  Jack Nicholas was the only Pro we bumped into that was constantly surrounded by a crowd of helpers and fans.  We ran into most of the other pros at some point and they were all very friendly, possibly because they could tell we were not stalker fans and that we didn't really care who they were.  We just wanted the hot tub to ourselves!  At one point I thought about saying "anyone without at least two British Opens, please get out of the hot tub"!

Unfortunately I didn't see the Red Bull girls after the first day.  However, I'll just say two words about some of the PGA pros who have won majors: "Trophy Wife".

Gotta go now and clean up the monk mess....

And, I almost forgot, I have to get ready for our trip to the High Country Club Turks & Caicos condo next week!


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 2, 2007)

*A Pet Friendly HCC destination?*

I noticed that ChampionsGate is pet friendly...this from their website:

_*"Pets under 25 pounds permitted"*_

Is HCC also pet friendly at this resort?  Did you see any pets (not trophy's) walking around?


----------



## Tedpilot (Dec 2, 2007)

Currently HCC does not allow pets at any of it's locations.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 2, 2007)

Tedpilot said:


> Currently HCC does not allow pets at any of it's locations.




I don't want to start a online war...but I am very happy HCC is pet-free.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 2, 2007)

You mean to say that, even at this pet friendly resort, you could have a dog in the suite next door and throughout the resort, but HCC members would have to leave their best pal at home? 

Even Marriott isn't that unfriendly to dogs any more ... as 920 of their hotels now say 'pets welcome'. Not their timeshares though .... yet!

Competition forced Marriott to revise their tough pet policy ... although they still don't put in 'heavenly doggie beds' like at Westins.


----------



## Tedpilot (Dec 2, 2007)

We use to take our pets w/ us everywhere.  It seems that more hotels are actually retracting pet policies from the popularity a few years ago and now charging additional fees.  I'd be curious to know if any of the other DCs allow pets.


----------



## DosMasCervesos (Dec 2, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I don't want to start a online war...but I am very happy HCC is pet-free.


Count me in this group as well. I love dogs (and the wife loves cats), but our youngest daughter is extraordinarily allergic to them. It is essential that we stay at pet and smoke free accommodations, otherwise a pleasant vacation can turn into a terrible one. HCC's pet free and smoke free policy is one of the reasons we joined.

I'm not sure of the answer to the original question though.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 2, 2007)

Ted ... I don't quite agree with you on hotels retracting from accepting pets, as I've seen an amazing attitude change over the last 3 years.  Geez, some hotel chains didn't even want you to take your kids a few years ago, and only pets were welcome in the Motel 6's.    

Marriott was a long time holdout on pets.  Their main competitors, in particular Starwood and Hilton, forced them to change IMO.  Most of these hotels charge a 'fee per stay' for pets for extra cleaning and I don't argue with that at all, within reason.  

Some of the most prestigious hotels in the world now accept pets .. including a host of classy boutique hotels in most world class cities around the world...providing pet sitters, pet walkers, room service, etc.   It is even more common in Europe but we're catching up fast.

Brian


----------



## DosMasCervesos (Dec 2, 2007)

I imagine it is more difficult for a DCC to accommodate pets compared to a hotel. A hotel can have designated pet free (or smoke free) rooms that allow patrons to choose between having a pet dander free (and smoke free) room versus having a room that allows them to bring a pet (or in which they can smoke).

DCCs don't have this luxury since they generally just have 1 property per location.

Matt


----------



## vivalour (Dec 2, 2007)

*Pets owners on separate floors*

<<Some of the most prestigious hotels in the world now accept pets ..>> 


We've stayed in fairly upscale hotels that do allow pets. I am somewhat allergic to dogs and ask before we book. Since the animal hair and dander get into everything, pet owners with dogs or cats have to agree to stay on certain floors that are "pet friendly". There are always those chance meetings in elevators, though... 
I can't see a DC (which isn't a hotel or a multi-unit configuration) allowing pets when DC members or their families may have allergies.


----------



## Tedpilot (Dec 2, 2007)

Brian - Maybe I've been unlucky or need to be more diligent when I look 'cause I like to bring the little critters w/ us.  Over the last two years it has become more difficult to find good hotels that take them.  Usually on weekend trips that we're off sightseeing on we don't go 4/5-star because we don't spend much time in the room...maybe that needs to change?  In any case, most La Quinta hotels do take them but sometimes they are not the best place to stay.  They're starting to get ratty.  Drury use to be a favorite but no luck w/ them lately.  Holiday Inn Express usually takes them but some of them have some funky rules.  Personally, I've seen kids do more damage at a hotel than a dog and I refuse to pay extra for our dogs until such people pay extra for their kids.  

I do remember when I lived in Germany how many times I'd see a couple take their dog to DINNER before they would even think of taking the kids.  That always struck me oddly.  

I do respect the allergies thing and I personally hate the smoke smell that lingers.  So in all fairness, no pets and non-smoking is the best route for a DC IMO.

Ted


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 2, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> Is there as special section of the Reviews for Destination Clubs?
> 
> Brian



they are added just like any other timeshare resort....they just wont have an rci or II code.


----------



## geekette (Dec 3, 2007)

Tedpilot said:


> Brian - Maybe I've been unlucky or need to be more diligent when I look 'cause I like to bring the little critters w/ us.  Over the last two years it has become more difficult to find good hotels that take them.  Usually on weekend trips that we're off sightseeing on we don't go 4/5-star because we don't spend much time in the room...maybe that needs to change?  In any case, most La Quinta hotels do take them but sometimes they are not the best place to stay.  They're starting to get ratty.  Drury use to be a favorite but no luck w/ them lately.  Holiday Inn Express usually takes them but some of them have some funky rules.  Personally, I've seen kids do more damage at a hotel than a dog and I refuse to pay extra for our dogs until such people pay extra for their kids.
> 
> I do remember when I lived in Germany how many times I'd see a couple take their dog to DINNER before they would even think of taking the kids.  That always struck me oddly.
> 
> ...



Look at petswelcome.com - I like being able to search along my route as we don't always know how far we'll go in one day.

We spent a night in a Clarion in downtown Rochester, NY that was fabulous!  no dog fee, either.  I believe we were on 'a dog floor'.  

Some fees can be $100 which I might do if I were staying a week, but not for one night.  Plenty are no-fee or below $25.


----------



## travelguy (Dec 3, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> I noticed that ChampionsGate is pet friendly...this from their website:
> 
> _*"Pets under 25 pounds permitted"*_
> 
> Is HCC also pet friendly at this resort?  Did you see any pets (not trophy's) walking around?




Brian,

The Omni Resort at ChampionsGate has rooms that can be used with pets.  The "non-refundable deposit" for cleaning the rooms after the pets is a straight $50 (per night?).  The High Country Club unit is located in the Villas building of ChampionsGate and is managed by the Omni hotel.  It is separated from the main hotel by about 50 yards and is more upscale.  The Villas do not allow pets.  Although there was a good bit of Great Grey Heron poop from Ned, Ted and Fred in the garden areas.


----------



## travelguy (Dec 3, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I don't want to start a online war...but I am very happy HCC is pet-free.



You did start an online war ... and I agree with you that pet-free is the best option for a DC.  I'm OK with leaving my critters at home.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm OK with it too, and understand and accept the problems a DC has with limited number of suites, but just didn't want to be the only dog lover leaving my pal at home.  She's older than me now.



travelguy said:


> ...I'm OK with leaving my critters at home.


----------



## Tedpilot (Dec 3, 2007)

She's older than me now.

In dog years I hope....


----------

